# Peat moss? Pro and cons?



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

The day has arrived and seed is going down. Backyard is dirt. Should or shouldn't I spread peat moss over the seed? The backyard is south facing and gets full sun 90% if the day. Also how much coverage does one of those bales provide?


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm a cool season guy, but I think growing seed is still the same.

I used peat moss on my renovation and it helped a lot. I spread it by hand and just put a light dusting over the seed just enough to cover it, and I was able to get each bale of pest moss to go further, than when I was raking it out. I think I used 8 or 10 bales to cover about 4500 sqft. You could definitely see where I used peat and where I didn't because the grass grew in so much better/thicker in the peat areas than the non peat areas.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

A peat moss roller does a really good job and makes a nice even layer. I don't really know of any disadvantage. Except that it's a little early for seeding in Tennessee. I did it at this time last year and it was a lot hotter last year. but I wish I would have waited another month. 
Just remember germination might be a little slower so prepare a good post emergent. What type of Bermuda did you plant?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Planted Yukon. Just finished spreading the peat. I planted based on the weather this coming week plus looking back when I did the front yard last year I did a small 5x5 area in the back on March 31 2017 and it was covered by mid May. My soil temps the past 3 days in the back have been hitting 70 due to the southern exposure.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok cool. Yes we shouldn't get any rain for a week so no chance of wash out. Just remember don't use Drive on Yukon Bermuda. I had great success with msma mixed with quicksilver during establishment. I always wanna see more Yukon yards.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks. I'm looking forward to this. Meanwhile the wife is looking at new houses.


----------

